# Kliche Buffer Mockup Pedal - Arriving Soon!



## music6000 (Jun 29, 2022)

This has been drawn to take a 9v Battery if required!
It also utilizes the 3PDT Breakout PCB with Solid wire leads to support the PCB!


----------



## szukalski (Jun 29, 2022)

Move that centaur up just a notch..


----------



## Robert (Jun 29, 2022)

szukalski said:


> Move that centaur up just a notch..



Or to the left.


----------



## phi1 (Jun 29, 2022)

A stomp for a buffer? Seems unnecessary... Though I do have a c buffer build with a toggle bypas switch which is handy for testing how the rig responds to a buffer at certain points. 

On 2nd thought maybe you like how your fuzz sounds both with and without buffer before, so you can switch in real time…


----------



## music6000 (Jul 4, 2022)

Done as Requested!


----------

